# Skyscrapers that best represents each region



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which skyscraper best represents each region.

Here are the regions

North America
Latin America
Europe
The Middle East
Africa
Asia
Oceana


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Anyway, here's mine 

North America: Empire State Building (New York)
Latin America: Torre Mayor (Mexico City)
Europe: Messeturm (Frankfurt)
The Middle East: Burj Al Arab (Dubai)
Africa: Kenyatta Conference Centre (Nairobi)
Asia: Bank Of China Tower (Hong Kong)
Oceana: Q1 Tower (Gold Coast)


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

North America - Empire State Building, New York









Latin America - Copan Building, Sao Paulo









Europe - Commerzbank building, Frankfurt









The Middle East - Burj al Arab, Dubai









Africa(it was difficult to choose) - Ponte City Apartments, Johannesburg









Asia - Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur









Oceana - Eureka Tower, Melbourne


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The thing is, Eureka Tower isn't finished!


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

^^ But it will be soon(does it really matter?). And then I think it will best represent Oceania.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

It wasn't easy...

North America: *Empire State Building, NYC*










Latin America: *Torre Latinoamericana, Mexico-City*










Europe: *Commerzbank, Frankfurt*










The Middle East: *Burj al Arab, Dubai*










Africa: *Carlton Centre, Johannesburg*










Asia: *Bank Of China, HK*










Oceana: *Rialto Tower, Melbourne*










For Europe, Swiss RE was also a good candidate, just like the Petronas were for Asia. And i have no doubt that Eurake will represent Australia in the future. And to be honest, no skyscraper represents Africa imo. So i voted for the tallest.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Eh, are you voting for the best scraper in each region, or the scraper that best represents the region where it's located? 

I can not, for example, see how the Burj al Arab represents the Middle East as a whole.

I would say:

North America - *Sears Tower* (Brutal, boxy, supertall)
Asia - *Taipei 101* (WTB - represents the growth of Asia, "Oriental" pagoda design)
Europe - *Turning Torso* or *SwissRe* (Inovative, spectacular and thrilling designs, moderate heights)
Middle East - I don't really know. Maybe that *Al Bait * thing in Mecca?
Africa - No clue. I don't really think there are any towers that represent "Africa". 
South America - Same here, I guess.
Oceania - Are there any scrapers that are "typically" Oceanian? I guess it would be a residential tower - maybe the *Q1* (?) in Gold Coast?


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

staff said:


> ^^
> Eh, are you voting for the best scraper in each region, or the scraper that best represents the region where it's located?
> 
> I can not, for example, see how the Burj al Arab represents the Middle East as a whole.


It's the question if some regions could be represented by skyscraper. When i think of 'the Middle-East + skyscraper', then the first one comes to my mind is the Burj al Arab. Quite simple, so when i think of 'skyscraper + Europe' i think of the Commerzbank. And that doens't mean that the first skyscraper that i can think of is also the best skyscraper.
I could almost ask the same question to you, why vote for the Sears Tower while the ESB is the most iconic skyscraper in the world?


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

North America: Sears Tower- big, tall, and brutal
Middle East: Kingdom Center- curvy, smart design
Europe: Commerzbank- finest in the land
Asia: Petronas Towers- just the beginning
Australia: Q1- the next generation

I left out South America and Africa because I do not have a great grasp for existing building in those countries so I can't really pick.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

North America-Chrysler Building

Middle East- Burj Al Arab

Europe-Tour Montpanarsse 

Asia-Taipei 101

Oceania- Vero Centre

South America-Torre Italia

Africa- Carlton Centre (what Africa used to be)...but The Forum (for what Africa will become)


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Asia - Jin Mao Tower (very definitely Chinese, and Chinese are the largest group in Asia, and the world)

Europe - Turning Torso (I feel its very Scandinavian, but it kinda represents how I think Europeans grapple with the skyscraper in the midst of their historic cities)

North America - Sears Tower (Big & Corporate)

Oceania - Aurora Place 


No comments for South America or Africa.


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

Here are mine

Europe- Swiss Re Tower a.k.a. The Gherkin (London, UK)

Asia- Bank of China (Hong Kong)

Middle East- Al Faisaliyt (Riyadh, Saudi Arabia)

North America - Empire State Building (New York)

South America - Torre Mayor (Mexico City)

Africa - none of note comes to mind. sorry. 

Oceana- Governer Phillip Tower (Sydney, NSW)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Kenyatta Conference Centre in Nairobi, Kenya is to me the most African looking scraper


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

NA-ESB
Asia-BOC 
SA-Torre Mayor
Europe-Swiss Re or perhaps even Turning Torso
Africa-Do the pyramids count? 
Oceania-Q1
Middle East-Kingdom Center or Burj Al arab


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

North America - Empire State Building (New York City)
Latin America - Torre Latinoamericana (Mexico City)
Europe - Messturm (Frankfurt)
The Middle East - Burj Al Arab (Dubai)
Africa - Ponte City Apartments (Johannesburg)
Asia - Petronas Towers (Kuala Lumpur)
Oceana - Q1 (Gold Coast)


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Kenyatta Conference Centre in Nairobi, Kenya is to me the most African looking scraper


Yep... its not the best looking, but it does use features of traditional (east) African architecture:

Africa: Kenyatta Conference Centre










North America: Chrysler Building

Middle East: Al Faisaliyt

Europe: Messeturm

Asia: BOC

Oceania: Q1

South America: Torre LA


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

America(Empire State building, Chrystler Building)
Asia (bank of China, 2 IFC)
Middle East (Al Burj Hotel)
Europe (Moscow State university)

And i'm not very familiar with skkyscrapers in Africa or Latin America


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

I believe that the towers should reflect the traditional design and/or cultures of the region.



SE9 said:


> Yep... its not the best looking, but it does use features of traditional (east) African architecture:
> 
> Africa: Kenyatta Conference Centre


Asia: Tuntex & Chien Tai Building, Kaoshiung (pardon the spelling)
N. America: Empire State
Europe: Commerzbank
S. America: (no idea)
Middle East: (no idea)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

909 said:


> It wasn't easy...
> 
> North America: *Empire State Building, NYC*
> 
> ...


Good choices. I agree.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

North America: ESB
Europe: Swiss RE
Asia: Petronas


----------

